# Selling my East Cape Gladesmen



## bartfromcorpus

Putting this here so y'all would know it's officially for sale. $10,000 OBO

Lemme know if you're interested. I think it pretty much speaks for itself....

Here's a link to the ad in the 2cool classifieds: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2569719#post2569719
361-290-3691
-Palmer


----------



## Rippin_drag

What is the width of it and what's the cannister for on the bow?


----------



## wadespade

its for putting all your fish in, you know as you catch them you can put them in the cannister and it slides them into the hull where the ice is.


----------



## crazycowboy

hell no son that is for holding beers while you fish..


----------



## bayourat

Rippin_drag said:


> What is the width of it and what's the cannister for on the bow?


For fly fishing.


----------



## bartfromcorpus

Rippin_drag said:


> What is the width of it and what's the cannister for on the bow?


beam is about 4 feet - but handles a stout chop surprisingly well

the "canister" is for holding a fly line so it doesn't tangle


----------



## tail-chaser

Can I put a tower on it?


----------



## crazycowboy

that pole for flounder giggin?


----------



## bartfromcorpus

crazycowboy said:


> that pole for flounder giggin?


yes - that's exactly what it's for...jesus christ:headknock


----------



## bartfromcorpus

is this the fly fishing forum or the idiot forum?


----------



## bobbyoshay

bartfromcorpus said:


> is this the fly fishing forum or the idiot forum?


lmao! great looking boat!


----------



## tail-chaser

bartfromcorpus said:


> is this the fly fishing forum or the idiot forum?


us the idiots??????

you boat don't even have a gawd darn steering wheel......pppppffffftttt... whatever


----------



## wadespade

thats where you keep the strike indicators for reds


----------



## crazycowboy

bartfromcorpus said:


> is this the fly fishing forum or the idiot forum?


its is now....:rotfl:


----------



## wadespade

hey i think you have that platform in the back turned the wrong way, isnt that used for keeping the sun off your motor?


----------



## bartfromcorpus

bet you guys can't wait for croaker season - maybe then you'll have something better to do - or better yet, i hear walmart has gulps on sale tie a few of those babies onto your spinning rods - friggin homos

guess you can't stand the fact that fly fishermen can accurately present a fly to a fish THEY SEE in water your p-o-s bayboats can't even float in and it doesn't require dead shrimp or a big friggin topwater, so you've got to be a typical ******* and cause problems for others - that figures

i'm selling it because i'm bored with catching redfish - too **** easy for some of us with flies - when was the last time you said that

so go on and catch your 16" trout, string 100 of them, take your pictures, send them off to your buddies - real big accomplishment


----------



## bartfromcorpus

oh, and i was a guide - had a captains license for 10 years, and fished out of riviera on baffin - i guarantee i know more about that water then you'll learn in a lifetime - so don't act like your some **** studs because you have a tran sport - probably also caught alot of trout **** bigger than your ****


----------



## tail-chaser

bartfromcorpus said:


> oh, and i was a guide - had a captains license for 10 years, and fished out of riviera on baffin - i guarantee i know more about that water then you'll learn in a lifetime - so don't act like your some **** studs because you have a tran sport - probably also caught alot of trout **** bigger than your ****


Guide my Arse!!!!!!!!!!!

Who the heck would pay 500 bucks to fish with a one of the simpsons on an oversized kayak without a steering wheel and a trash can on the front.

real guides have 20ft plus boats that run in shallow water and handle the big stuff, and they have steering wheels.

I doubt you catch a bunch of fish with that yankee stick and canoe on steroids, lets see them big boy....... you probly can't even catch the flu.


----------



## wadespade

Fart....take it easy fellah. Just messin with you. I would buy it but there are no chines


----------



## Fishiola

bartfromcorpus said:


> bet you guys can't wait for croaker season - maybe then you'll have something better to do - or better yet, i hear walmart has gulps on sale tie a few of those babies onto your spinning rods - friggin homos
> 
> guess you can't stand the fact that fly fishermen can accurately present a fly to a fish THEY SEE in water your p-o-s bayboats can't even float in and it doesn't require dead shrimp or a big friggin topwater, so you've got to be a typical ******* and cause problems for others - that figures
> 
> i'm selling it because i'm bored with catching redfish - too **** easy for some of us with flies - when was the last time you said that
> 
> so go on and catch your 16" trout, string 100 of them, take your pictures, send them off to your buddies - real big accomplishment





bartfromcorpus said:


> oh, and i was a guide - had a captains license for 10 years, and fished out of riviera on baffin - i guarantee i know more about that water then you'll learn in a lifetime - so don't act like your some **** studs because you have a tran sport - probably also caught alot of trout **** bigger than your ****


*You sound like a first-class dick. Good luck selling your boat.*


----------



## davidluster

He's gotta be a flyhonkey...just gotta be....


----------



## tail-chaser

davidluster said:


> He's gotta be a flyhonkey...just gotta be....


thats racist!!!!!!!!


----------



## davidluster

I DIDNT MEAN A FLY ****** AS IN COOL WHITE BOY....I MEANT THE .COM

FLYHONKEY...


----------



## tail-chaser

davidluster said:


> I DIDNT MEAN A FLY ****** AS IN COOL WHITE BOY....I MEANT THE .COM
> 
> FLYHONKEY...


oh, i thought you was a talking sheet about me...... i've been know to be a fly ****** myself.

no matter what you do though, you can't be a fly ****** on barts canoe, jus sayin


----------



## davidluster

tail-chaser said:


> oh, i thought you was a talking sheet about me...... i've been know to be a fly ****** myself.
> 
> no matter what you do though, you can't be a fly ****** on barts canoe, jus sayin


No I dont talk much sheet. Well maybe a little but it's usually all in good fun.


----------



## davidluster

Hey


----------



## tail-chaser

davidluster said:


> Hey


I knew it


----------



## wadespade

bartfromdorkus needs a hug guys, where is that smart fellah with the oil derrick on the front of his water scooter he can help.


----------



## Rippin_drag

Fishiola said:


> *You sound like a first-class dick. Good luck selling your boat.*


That seems to be the prerequisite to talk fly fishing on the Internet these days...


----------



## tail-chaser

Rippin_drag said:


> That seems to be the prerequisite to talk fly fishing on the Internet these days...


You an expert or what?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Wow, some people need to lighten up and take a joke.


----------



## eatmymosca

*****



tail-chaser said:


> Guide my Arse!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Who the heck would pay 500 bucks to fish with a one of the simpsons on an oversized kayak without a steering wheel and a trash can on the front.
> 
> real guides have 20ft plus boats that run in shallow water and handle the big stuff, and they have steering wheels.
> 
> I doubt you catch a bunch of fish with that yankee stick and canoe on steroids, lets see them big boy....... you probly can't even catch the flu.


Transport. isn't that Vietnamese for PIECE OF *****?


----------



## tail-chaser

eatmymosca said:


> Transport. isn't that Vietnamese for PIECE OF *****?


let me guess, you must be upset because the boat you have requires you wear a raincoat when running in a little chop.......or a shower cap so you don't mess up your perm.

or

you have a beavertail.

loser


----------



## eatmymosca

*****

No. I just can't stand idiots on this sight that talk sheet about something they know nothing about! Let me guess Big Boat, Big Truck, sounds to me like your trying to make up for something else?????? If you tried to fish where I fish you better have a towboat membership with that battleship!!! I'm done with this argument so go nuts with your reply.


----------

